# Online vs. IRL



## FenrerWolf (Jan 24, 2011)

Would you say you are a different person online than you are irl? And I don't mean compleatly different, I mean things as simple as knowing how to pick your words better even in voice chat. And if you are different does this have conections to your fursona?


----------



## Riavis (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not near as shy online thanks to general anonymity. But my fursona is exactly like me, built slightly thicker cause I don't want him borderline stick like me. I word things as if I would say them irl, which means I usually have to make amends later because my brain goes faster than my mouth forcing me to make silly mistakes


----------



## Monster. (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope. :3 I'm the same. My fursona's a nicer version than me.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 24, 2011)

Well let's see...yeah in a way. 
- Online me: Shy but I can still be a tiny bit of out going 
 - IRL Me: ULTRA MEGA SHY

Younger online me was brave like fuck and didn't afraid of anything, though the downside of that was me being ultra annoying and a total asshole. So I guess the online me now is an improvement of the me before, now I have to work on changing how I am IRL.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 24, 2011)

Irl, I'm just about the same, I guess. With as obvious difference me being human and all :V
And perhaps I'm a lil' more shy IRL.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm a bit more shy if I have to meet new people IRL, but if I'm with people I know well, I behave exactly the same as online. Maybe I laugh a lot more IRL and I'm a lot more expressive, I guess.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 24, 2011)

I am much more shy IRL. I can be a little more eloquent online, though I was told the other day that I "speak really well."


----------



## Ixtu (Jan 24, 2011)

Same personality online and off, just a little more cheerful and outgoing.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 24, 2011)

Online me is a watered-down version of regular me. There's a limit to how much of yourself you can get accross using a forum.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 24, 2011)

Regarding chat proggies like MSN / Skype, etc, compared to real life: 
Lots of people who I talk to both online and IRL (either in person or via Skype) say that I type the same as I talk. 

Regarding online forums / message boards / communities: 
When I am on a message board, I mostly type the way that I would say it, but since its so easy to edit stuff I'll usually end up re-typing a sentence and editing it several times before I click the "Post" button. 

Also, in online forums / message boards / communities, I do generally express my opinion like I would IRL, but I think I come off quite differently to how I do IRL, its probably either cultural differences or the lack of being able to easily convey emotion on a forum post, etc.


----------



## Isen (Jan 24, 2011)

I am actually a lot more reserved online than I am in real life.  I'm less serious in person.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm kind of a goof and a clown, online and off. Fun to talk to in person, usually I find some way to make people laugh, unintentionally. In chat rooms I am totally a goof.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm pretty much the same person.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 24, 2011)

My fursona is me with wolf features, immortality and other semi-magical powers. So not really. Personality wise I am and always will be me.


----------



## In_Abyss (Jan 24, 2011)

I think i'm a lot more ditzy, and silly irl than I am online. My char is pretty much a lot like me irl


----------



## BRN (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe I am slightly different in real life but, all the same, everybody _still_ turns out to be less intelligent than me.

Sigh...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm loud and obnoxious wherever I go, but irl I tend to say very offensive things that get repeated for but a few.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm completely different. I'm a sadistic bastard online and a reserved academic IRL.

Also, make this a poll, OP.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 24, 2011)

I am more verbose online, but otherwise the same


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 24, 2011)

No, I'm an argumentative bitter jackass online and off.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 24, 2011)

I talk more in text. Other than that, I'm act the same. Well, almost.


----------



## FenrerWolf (Jan 24, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I'm completely different. I'm a sadistic bastard online and a reserved academic IRL.
> 
> Also, make this a poll, OP.



hehe *facepaw* don't know how to, wanted to though


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm a little more plastic in public eye.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 24, 2011)

People can actually understand what the hell I'm saying online.

(Not so much when really drunk)


----------



## LLiz (Jan 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> People can actually understand what the hell I'm saying online.
> 
> (Not so much when really drunk)


 
Come again dear... I didn't quite catch that...


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 24, 2011)

On the internet I'm a giant asshole.


----------



## Cam (Jan 24, 2011)

Theres basically no difference. Im just a bigger dickhead irl


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm pretty much the same online and offline. except i'm super hyper shy irl.


----------



## Enwon (Jan 24, 2011)

IRL, I tend to be somewhat outgoing, in that I do start conversations and people do know me.  I vary between being a complete, unbelievable douche who makes gay jokes and constantly insults and degrades people, to a supportive, caring individual who enjoys doing stuff for others.  Usually the former in large groups, usually the latter in 1 on 1 conversation.  I am generally regarded as a borderline genius for some reason, and often don't pay attention due to thinking about something or working on something.  Also, I make jokes that tend to hit well for some people and miss completely for others.

Online, I am highly outgoing, starting conversations with a lot of people.  I do shift between douche and kind individual, except slightly less of a douche and more of the kind part.  My dry humor extends to online as well, and is even more hit and miss.  I tend to be more open about my experiences and about who I am as an individual online.  Also, I give advice and do my best to help someone who has a problem when on the internet.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 24, 2011)

My head is a trainwreck both online and IRL.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 24, 2011)

Same... just more three dimensional.


----------



## Love! (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm friendlier


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm more or less exactly the same. Im not exactly out going, I'm kinda reserved and thought-filled most of the time. I'm generally really forgiving and non-confrontational. I just kinda talk to whoever happens to be talking to me and take whatever life throws at me with indifference. I'm not exactly social but i can be filled with bravado when i need to be. I try really hard to maintain my personality online and in real life. The whole duality of internet culture really bothers me. I was the same at school too id act like the same person in front of my mother as i did in class, i don't really see the need to invent a personality that i think people will like better. People will either like me or they wont and it doesnt make a damn bit of difference to me. As far as my fursona goes, well i don't really have one to begin with. I just feel a connection to foxes, its kinda more like a "spirit animal" then a persona, in fact it kinda came to me in my dreams i didn't really choose it. So i guess to wrap it up I'm the same guy no matter where i am or who I'm with.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 24, 2011)

I hardly swear at all (except for 'shit') in real life, and I'm terribly laid back, even lazy. For the most part, I'm quiet and courteous. Somebody drops something, I pick it up for them, that sort of thing. And I get some words mixed in their wrong place when speaking. :<


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm supposed to be a Nice Guy[sup]tm[/sup] irl. On the interwebs however, I often come across as boring and grumpy.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 24, 2011)

I would say yes, I'm different online that irl.

Online- I want to talk to everyone and I'm an attention lover, barely swear.
IRL- Ultra Shy and quiet but I open up little by little(slowly) also I curse more that a sailor.

My fursona is a little more comedic than irl me.


----------



## FenrerWolf (Jan 24, 2011)

I just realized I never answered my own question. 

Compaired to a lot of people I'm kind of ass backward with the being shy thing, I tend to be more shy online than irl. I'm better with my words online mainly because I know how to edit before I post (most of the time) But I can still start to ramble about nothing, lol.


----------



## Aaros (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't really try to influence how I talk or act online to create any specific impression about who I am, I just say everything normally like I would in a conversation. I'm far more shy about starting conversations IRL, though.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I am more verbose online, but otherwise the same


 

Wordy things sound better typed


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm pretty much the same IRL (when around friends) then I am online... the only real difference is it's easier to open up and make that first contact with people online, especially in a public forum like this one. That being said, I absolutely hate talking to people in IM or on the phone, because most of what I learn about people is from visual cues, and you just don't have that in a digital medium (inb4 get a web-cam. Had a bad experience once, never again).


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

Annoying asshole online... quiet faggot IRL.

Yes... I am very differnet.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm pretty much the same.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm... no. I'm nice in real life.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 24, 2011)

IRL I eat more french fries, maybes.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 24, 2011)

My word choice may be different, unless I'm given the opportunity to pick what I'm about to say like on the Internet.


----------



## Xegras (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty much the same in both lives except of course with the chance of anonymity online i kinda get that in my head and act out online more then i would in real life. I'm sure its the same for most people.


----------



## 00vapour (Jan 24, 2011)

Online me is more of a bastard, sorry to say.

Anonymity will do that to you.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm about the same though online I'm a lot better with my words. I have trouble talking to people in person I guess because I grew up basically on a computer and developed almost no actual communication skills. Once I warm up I am fine but how to start a conversation or anything is just... beyond me most of the time unless I'm in a group of people.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 24, 2011)

im more outgoing IRL.
extrovertedness doesnt quite work over text.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2011)

Being on the internet makes me a lot more sociable, helpful, talkative, outspoken, verbose and mature. My fursona keeps these qualities alongside greater talents and of course, long hair, something that I beleive would make me look _wrong_ in real life. In real life, I'm pretty much the opposite of all of this, with the exception of a general sense of maturity.


----------



## Drass (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm a hell of alot more reserved irl than online, which is a hard thing to do.  but the biggest difference is I'm more polite and considerate online than irl.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2011)

I dunno. When I'm out, I'm normally with friends. When I'm online, it's usually a bunch of strangers. Of course I wouldn't talk to strangers irl.

So, really, it's difficult to say.


----------



## Gillie (Jan 25, 2011)

I find it a LOT easier to speak to strangers and people I don't know that well over the internet than I do in real life. I am far more likely to approach a stranger for a conversation in an online scenario (and love chatting to random people on the likes of omgle) which is something I would not really consider doing in real life unless they were a friend of a friend sort of thing.
So initially - with strangers and new acquaintances I am bolder online, but with friends it does not differ.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 25, 2011)

> More outgoing irl, less online 0


Not surprised


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 25, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Not surprised


 
i voted for it just because, but jesus christ
it's just easier to get shit across irl, when you can move and everything, and see the other person's facial expression instead of having to rely on "murr xd " to gauge their mood

also why are there only four votes in this poll


----------



## Kibou (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm more out going IRL


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm as strange or more out public, in the internet I am a bit more supressed. Internet affects me really bad, and the results are much bigger IRL.
I'm not shy IRL, but I don't bugger off people. I am sometimes cold steel IRL.


----------



## Jude (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so weird. I feel like I'm more outgoing in real life.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I'm the same but people say I'm different.

Someone actually told me I'm cuddly in person :\


----------



## Azure (Jan 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I think I'm the same but people say I'm different.
> 
> Someone actually told me I'm cuddly in person :\


Yikes :X

I am a bonified hater both IRL and online. I can talk to anybody at any time anywhere, but you might not like it


----------



## Xenke (Jan 25, 2011)

One of the differences between online and IRL is that to relieve my stress through social means IRL I put on a crazy person act, and online I just find things to complain about.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2011)

My accent of unknowable origin doesn't show up online. I think I'm actually a little more confident online, but equally outgoing.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 25, 2011)

In real life, I'm courteous and thoughtful. On the Internet, I am whispy and apathetic.


----------



## FenrerWolf (Jan 25, 2011)

ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> also why are there only four votes in this poll



I wanted to add more after I posted it, but I have no clue how to edit that TT I feel stupid for putting "one" instead of "on"


----------



## Alstor (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm a bit more shy IRL due to the fact that the dry humor I have doesn't get past people whose humor preferences are wetter than a slut's asshole. I'm also a bit nicer IRL, always helping and donating to the charities that everyone passes by.


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm slowly becoming as comfortable IRL as I am online.
It took the right group of friends to facilitate this change.


----------



## Conker (Jan 25, 2011)

It's gotten to the point where I"m pretty similar online vs offline. I'm way more apt to pick my battles IRL because of actual consequences (and I don't like losing), but yeah, pretty similar in terms of shit I say.


----------



## Don (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd say I'm just about identical both online and off, the only exception being how frequently I curse. Generally, swearing drunkenly IRL doesn't win you many trusting friends.


----------



## Trance (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm much better IRL.  I can't ever word things online without them sounding... Bleh.  
I don't get it.  :/


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 25, 2011)

I used to be way different, the years have been blurring the lines though.


----------



## arpad (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a lurker IRL and online, for the most part.


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2011)

Mais non. I don't hide my real self because I'm perfectly happy with myself. IRL I'm nice, outgoing, blah blah same as online!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm pretty much the same.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on the situation, really.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2011)

I am the polar opposite of my online self when encountered IRL, according to those unfortunate enough to deal with me IRL.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 26, 2011)

Same really.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm _definitely_ more quiet IRL than I am online. Online I tend to usually say just whatever the hell pops into my mind. In real life, I usually put _too much_ thought into what I say before I say it, and, as a result, I almost never get a word in before the topic of conversation is changed. :/


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't talk to anybody irl
Except my sister and dad, or if someone talks to me. I won't strike a convo up with random people for fun.

I'll talk to anybody online though.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'll talk to anybody online though.


 
Hi I am a horrible person who does horrible things and being seen talking to me may or may not make you a person of interest to numerous police agencies worldwide and possibly the Mossad as well.  Would you like to talk about mass murder and drug trafficking with me?


----------



## BRN (Jan 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Hi I am a horrible person who does horrible things and being seen talking to me may or may not make you a person of interest to numerous police agencies worldwide and possibly the Mossad as well.  Would you like to talk about mass murder and drug trafficking with me?


 
You this only makes the proposition _more_ interesting, right?


----------



## Kilter (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm more outgoing IRL and online I tend to be pretty muted unless the mood strikes me.

Probably for the fact you can only portray yourself so much online and in turn, only understand someone else to a limited degree.

I wouldn't trust my secrets to anyone I haven't met face to face. So I'm rather a neutral party when it comes to the internet. I only like to give out as much as I deem is enough to be an entity...which doesn't take a whole lot, lol


----------



## Branch (Jan 26, 2011)

online- bland and boring. irl - depressing, but spontaneous. keystrokes don't dictate stuttering or hushed voice, so i have a +1 online.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

i'm just as outgoing IRL as i am OL, the only difference is i stutter once in a while or get lost in a word IRL, because english is my second language. online it's kinda cheating because i can spellcheck and re-read my posts before i click "send"


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not sure. I still say stupid sarcastic shit and joke around a lot, but I think I'm usually more calm and laid back.


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not shy online, nor do I feel awkward talking to new people. Since I can't see them face-to-face the anxiety I usually get isn't there so I'm much more open and fun to be around. However, it's harder for me to control my temper and sarcasm online, and I tend to have some... embarrassing outbursts. 

In real life I'm horribly shy and silent for most of the day. Even when I'm not doing anything other than just _sitting there_ on my ass, I always feel awkward as hell in a room with a bunch of people that I'm not "buddy-buddy" with, so I'm not that fun to be around until I get into a smaller group of people I know well. Then I pretty much act like my online self and start fucking around like normal. :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm an asshole online. I tend to speak my mind and sometimes piss people off.

IRL I'm more shy.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm an asshole online. I tend to speak my mind and sometimes piss people off.
> 
> IRL I'm more shy.



aww das kyewt 

silly retard spelling


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Online - sometimes brilliant, attempts at being entertaining, friendly, and fickle.
IRL - social phobia, sometimes giggly and silly. Usually mellow.

Online I don't have panic attacks from being around people so that's a +1.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> Online I don't have panic attacks from being around people so that's a +1.



panic attacks? that's no good :'(


i think joining the army actually helped me out in the end.  I got confidence in basic training, and was allowed to 100% be myself when living on my own so i started to 'spread my wings' and lost my shy nervous side


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> panic attacks? that's no good :'(
> 
> 
> i think joining the army actually helped me out in the end.  I got confidence in basic training, and was allowed to 100% be myself when living on my own so i started to 'spread my wings' and lost my shy nervous side


 I wanted to join the military but I'm physically unable to (hip/leg/feet problems so I can't pass basic).

ayup, panic attacks really suck. I have to be with someone when I go to a grocery store, otherwise I start feeling really panicky.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> I wanted to join the military but I'm physically unable to (hip/leg/feet problems so I can't pass basic).
> 
> ayup, panic attacks really suck. I have to be with someone when I go to a grocery store, otherwise I start feeling really panicky.



they got medication for anxiety attacks n stuff, ever thought about trying that? or maybe pot?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> they got medication for anxiety attacks n stuff, ever thought about trying that? or maybe pot?


 I have meds I can take if I start feeling panicky, but I don't like feeling drugged either. Plus it only happens in public, so popping pills around people...yeah, I just don't like that.

Pot would be great if I didn't already act like a massive stoner X3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> I have meds I can take if I start feeling panicky, but I don't like feeling drugged either. Plus it only happens in public, so popping pills around people...yeah, I just don't like that.
> 
> Pot would be great if I didn't already act like a massive stoner X3



hey, acting stoned and being stoned are TOTALLY different...maybe? but before the army i was super nervous around large crowds, except when i was high, then i didn't care

although it's kinda 50/50 whether you are chill or that OMGI'MGONNAGETCAUGHT guy


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm more outgoing online. I am less sarcastic though.


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2011)

Skift said:


> I have meds I can take if I start feeling panicky, but I don't like feeling drugged either. Plus it only happens in public, so popping pills around people...yeah, I just don't like that.
> 
> Pot would be great if I didn't already act like a massive stoner X3


I feel pretty gosh darned drugged right now


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Hi I am a horrible person who does horrible things and being seen talking to me may or may not make you a person of interest to numerous police agencies worldwide and possibly the Mossad as well.  Would you like to talk about mass murder and drug trafficking with me?


 
yes!


----------



## FenrerWolf (Jan 27, 2011)

Skift said:


> I have meds I can take if I start feeling panicky, but I don't like feeling drugged either. Plus it only happens in public, so popping pills around people...yeah, I just don't like that.
> 
> Pot would be great if I didn't already act like a massive stoner X3


 
One of my best friends IRL was kind of like this, not as bad, but he used to have really bad panic attacks. He's gotten a lot better ever since I've met him, I think his girlfriend was a big help, though he still has panic attacks every now and again.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> hey, acting stoned and being stoned are TOTALLY different...maybe? but before the army i was super nervous around large crowds, except when i was high, then i didn't care
> 
> although it's kinda 50/50 whether you are chill or that OMGI'MGONNAGETCAUGHT guy


 I wouldn't know, never smoked pot and don't plan on it. I'd rather stick to legal drugs, like muscle relaxants. :u


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

Skift said:


> I wouldn't know, never smoked pot and don't plan on it. I'd rather stick to legal drugs, like muscle relaxants. :u


 
you ever try meditation? or going in public with a friend to keep you calm?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you ever try meditation? or going in public with a friend to keep you calm?


 I have to go with a friend anyway, keeps me from freaking out

I do meditate, but it only makes me calm for as long as I meditate...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

Skift said:


> I have to go with a friend anyway, keeps me from freaking out
> 
> I do meditate, but it only makes me calm for as long as I meditate...



try active meditation, walking around while zoning out, take yourself away from the people as if they are just trees moving around you, i used to do that, relax and basically trance out as i walk around, not noticing anyone around me


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> try active meditation, walking around while zoning out, take yourself away from the people as if they are just trees moving around you, i used to do that, relax and basically trance out as i walk around, not noticing anyone around me


 oh god i could never do that.

I hyper-focus in public because I want to make sure I know where everything is and all of my exits.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

Skift said:


> oh god i could never do that.
> 
> I hyper-focus in public because I want to make sure I know where everything is and all of my exits.



hmm try listening to music as you walk around?

or maybe get some help from a psychiatrist or something

but regardless of how you do it, you can't go on in life freaking out in public


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> hmm try listening to music as you walk around?


i want to be able to hear 



> or maybe get some help from a psychiatrist or something


trying to set that up



> but regardless of how you do it, you can't go on in life freaking out in public


 i am aware of this


----------



## In_Abyss (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I'm more outgoing IRL than i am online, I like being around people and have a good time.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 29, 2011)

Skift said:


> i want to be able to hear
> 
> 
> trying to set that up
> ...



you don't have to have it blasting in your ear, just some kind of music that if you get nervous you can fall backto


i'm glad to hear that man, hopefully you can get it all figured out and 'fixed'


lol glad we came to an agreement


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 29, 2011)

All I do is eat dicks all day Online and off.

I guess that makes me about the same. ): ?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't behave as immaturely as I do online.

It's a good thing, too. I'm still alive because of it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 29, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I don't behave as immaturely as I do online.
> 
> It's a good thing, too. I'm still alive because of it.



lol that's good


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

I work really hard to make friends in person, even harder than online because I feel it's more important to make connections as they are crucial to your longevity. Like connections with college professors and other students who are majoring in the same thing as you who might hire you on if they ever got successful without you and had their own business.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 29, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I don't behave as immaturely as I do online.
> 
> It's a good thing, too. I'm still alive because of it.



I'm surprised I'm still alive. I have some anger issues and overreact when it comes to small things. Like people driving like idiots.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 30, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm surprised I'm still alive. I have some anger issues and overreact when it comes to small things. Like people driving like idiots.



i have a friend who does that, someone will do something just mildy stupid on the road and he'll be like OMG YOU FUCKING BLAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm no different here than I am irl: an opinionated, cantankerous old git.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2011)

i am VERY shy IRL. and i dont enjoy big groups of people, too... online i dont really have a problem with that


----------



## Itakirie (Jan 30, 2011)

Online me used to be shy as Hell, irl me at the time was annoying as Hell.
Nowadays irl me tends to keep to myself and online me isn't afraid to get in huge arguments. :U


----------



## Querk (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't even really know how it is I "behave" online

I guess the only change between IRL me and online me is "jackass with good intentions" to "jackass"


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2011)

i'm a sarcastic little cunt both IRL and online C:


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 30, 2011)

Online I come off as approachable, more open and talkative, all that jazz
Offline, its the same personality but Im very shy, probably not the most approachable person and I rarely talk


----------

